# W2k3 Group Policy for printers



## jdaigleafm (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi guys this is my first post on here. What i'm trying to do is find a solution for our printers. We want to be able to just add them to the GPO for each department that way we wouldn't have to add printers for new employees or if people move around their account can be moved into the right OU. Any suggestions?


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are some articles detailing what you want to do:

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Managing-Printers-Group-Policy-Part1.html

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Managing-Printers-Group-Policy-Part2.html


AutoProf Policy Maker Professional 2.0 is a good software program that extends Group Policy. I use it, and it has many options that the standard Group Policy app doesn't have. You may want to look at that for managing the printers.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I would make sure that your departments are put into OU's. You can then create a login script to map the printer and have that script apply only to that OU. The following is a script you can use; this script will map the printer and make it the default printer. You would need to change the path to fit your environment.



> Set WshNetwork = CreateObject("WScript.Network")
> PrinterPath = "\\SERVER_NAME\PRINTER_NAME"
> PrinterDriver = "PrinterDriver"
> WshNetwork.AddWindowsPrinterConnection PrinterPath, PrinterDriver
> WshNetwork.SetDefaultPrinter "\\SERVER_NAME\PRINTER_NAME"


----------



## jdaigleafm (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it. One question about the script. What would I put for the printer driver?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Leave it what I have in there. Since you are printing through the network the drivers are on the server, so your print request is being routed through the server.

Test is on a network printer you have right now, and it will work.

Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## jdaigleafm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh ok that is what I was curious about. I'll leave it be. Thanks


----------

